# Capture One Express (by PhaseOne) for Sony users free



## vvcarpio (Oct 3, 2014)

This Sony page describes Capture One Express: 

Sony eSupport - SLT-A77V - Drivers & Software


What Does This Do?
Capture One Express (for Sony) is one of the world's best RAW converters, rendering precise colors and incredible detail. It contains flexible digital asset management, all the essential adjustment tools and fast, responsive performance in one customizable and integrated solution.

For more details and to download the software please visit the Capture One Express (for Sony) page.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Which takes you to PhaseOne's download page:

Capture One (for Sony)

It seems to be a full-blown editor (a Photoshop alternative) but for now I'm just trying it out to convert RAW to TIFF.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 3, 2014)

C1 express is the trimmed down version of C1 Pro. Phase One discontinued the express version with their recent release of version 8 and will only sell the Pro version from now on.

At the same time they cut a deal with Sony to supply the express version free for Sony camera users. Camera support is limited to only Sony raw files.

This is common when a camera manufacturer doesn't plan to provide an in-house raw converter for their cameras. Sony used to but has now made this switch instead. Similarly, for example Fuji cameras ship with a free version of SilkyPix and Samsung cameras ship with Lightroom.

C1 express (and C1 Pro) are not full-blown editors and as such are not Photoshop alternatives. C1 is a raw converter. It is limited to parametric editing only. As raw converters go it is one of the best available. Most notably the express version has critical lens support functions removed compared with the Pro version.

Joe


----------



## gsgary (Oct 5, 2014)

I have got Capture One 7 that i use with my Sony A7 but have been using other versions for years and it is very good, here one i converted about 30 minutes ago


----------



## vvcarpio (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, gsgary. Thank you for sharing the pic. It's impressive that the quality of this image can be achieved using just a "raw converter".

I use Adobe's Camera Raw (ACR) mainly to remove purple fringing and chromatic aberration (CA) on my raw shots. I use an ultrawide lens so CA is more pronounced. I have tried different software brands and find ACR best in fixing CA -- it's really just a checkbox. Still, I think sometimes a little CA creeps in if I view the image at 100%magnification. So I am trying Capture One Express to see if it's better. And maybe gain a few other benefits as well.

Have you tried Capture One's CA and purple fringing sliders? I don't see CA on your image. I think I have done a good job removing them on mine but I'd like to see a tutorial online (or a tip from you?) on how to do this properly.

Thank you.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 7, 2014)

Lens used was a Canon 70-200f4L with cheap adapter with no aperture control so it was shot wide open, I usually only use my Leica mount lenses


----------



## gsgary (Oct 7, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Lens used was a Canon 70-200f4L with cheap adapter with no aperture control so it was shot wide open, I usually only use my Leica mount lenses


One with the 35mm Voigtlander


----------



## gsgary (Oct 7, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> Hi, gsgary. Thank you for sharing the pic. It's impressive that the quality of this image can be achieved using just a "raw converter".
> 
> I use Adobe's Camera Raw (ACR) mainly to remove purple fringing and chromatic aberration (CA) on my raw shots. I use an ultrawide lens so CA is more pronounced. I have tried different software brands and find ACR best in fixing CA -- it's really just a checkbox. Still, I think sometimes a little CA creeps in if I view the image at 100%magnification. So I am trying Capture One Express to see if it's better. And maybe gain a few other benefits as well.
> 
> ...



That was about a 10 seconds edit


----------



## vvcarpio (Oct 8, 2014)

Another splendid shot and edit. Thank you, gsgary.

Don't tell the client it only took 10 seconds .

I did a comparison of removing chromatic aberration (CA) and purple fringing between Adobe Camera Raw (ACR) and Capture One Express (COE).

In ACR, I checked the "Remove Chromatic Aberration" checkbox.

In COE, I checked the "Chromatic Aberration" checkbox and slid "Defringe" under "Purple Fringing" halfway to 50. (I don't really know what to set it at so I did halfway for this test.)

It looks like both ACR and COE do a good job of removing CA and purple fringing.

I see a difference in the image's overall contrast, though, with COE's being of higher contrast than ACR's. I did not change any of the sliders other than CA (and purple fringing for COE) in both ACR and COE, so it's possible each came up with default values that gave the difference in contrast.

The images below are 433x magnification.

Reference:





Adobe Camera Raw:





Capture One Express:





(If you saw this post about thirty minutes ago, my apologies. I uploaded the incorrect images with the wrong conclusion so I had to delete and re-post with the corrections.)


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2014)

They were shot on manual because I know I can get exposure stot on with the A7 with no need to chimp but I was also using a hand held minolta VF light meter for film


----------

